# 2008 TTS / DSG mechatronic?



## Slidejules (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi guys,

My mrs picked up a 2008 TTS (with DSG box) just before christmas... a hell of a car! It's on a private plate now but was MV08 DFZ, perhaps it belonged to someone on here (if so you left a CD in it!)?

Anyway, it's great apart from one little niggle:











It's booked in to the nice chaps at the TT Shop in a couple of weeks... it's got a few other hiccups that need sorting (runs a bit cold, prob thermostat), but generally it's good. The garage we bought it from did give it to their transmission guy to have a look at it, although after they cleared a brake/abs fault (without checking what the fault was), they did the usual "no gearbox fault codes, so nothing wrong with it" line... The thing that's weird, is that it does the bunnyhopping/kangaroo thing (symptomatic of mechatronic failure I know, and it only does it when warmed up, never from cold) but only when in D. Put it in manual or S (still in 2nd) and it's fine. Anyone else ever had that?

Other than that, what a beast of a motor!

J.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry to pi55 on your parade, but my understanding is the problem only occurs on most of them after a decent drive / when warmed up.

Hopefully someone with more mechanical knowledge than me can confirm.


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your problems hopefully it's nothing too bad :? Sadly I know Fook all about these cars but I'm sure one of the clever people will be along shortly...

Out of interest, what cd was it? :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As said always get gearbox nice & hot to check for probs, before purchase, that's when they play up.
Oil/filter change may help.
Hoggy.


----------



## andez1781 (May 27, 2015)

It would be good if you can keep us informed of the outcome and costs for this mechatronic repair ??


----------



## Norm_ski (Dec 8, 2015)

Seems to be quite a few threads on this from previous years. Sounds like the mech unit for the DSG. 07-09 reg cars from what I've read.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=188025


----------



## Slidejules (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, I'll update the thread once the car's been in for a service and a good check over by the techs... Cheers!


----------



## Andy TT (Mar 7, 2013)

I had the dreaded DSG kangaroo on my v6 8N which turned out to be mechtronic(electrics)unit overheating due to special oil no longer performing in the required manner.
From what I've heard and read its a issue with the VAG DSG boxes regardless of era. 
You will need to source a vag indy to retrieve the mech' unit. Then send it off to a specialist to opened up and replace the oil. 
Pretty sure I sent mine to ECU Testing.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Just watched your video.

I had identical problems with my 08 TTS, it had the Mechatronic replaced after only 5k miles. Fine when cold, but as it warmed up it got progressively worse, most noticeable at low speed. I had one hell of a nightmare journey once in 5 miles of queueing traffic on the M25.

Sorry but you have classic Mechatronic control unit failure. It will require replacing.


----------



## Slidejules (Oct 24, 2010)

What a hole we're in now. The Mechatronic has been taken off and sent to a repairer (not sure who, trying to find out) who says "no fault found".

Has anyone here ever had this jerking at slow speed and found it to be something other than the Mechatronic?

We've been quoted "brand new unit is priced at £1610.59 Inc VAT, plus labour, parts and fluid and the inspect fee of the original unit".

If it's faulty it should be repairable, right? I can't possibly believe it needs replacing. It feels just like a valve is sticking or something like that...

Feeling at the moment that we've been sold a turkey and are now stuck with it. This reliance on fault codes etc is infuriating. If you drive the damn thing there's obviously something wrong with it - something that someone somewhere should be able to fix.

Will update as and when we get some more feedback...

J.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I share your frustration.

I don't know fully what exact part(s) within the mech unit are affected but generally I think its known as a temperature sensor fault and the reason it only manifests itself as things warm up. The hydraulic clutch pressure is repeatedly changed causing the kangaroo effect due to the control unit receiving faulty data. Or something like that.


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have no experience myself but others have sent there Mech unit over to ECUTesting for repair, maybe have a word with them and explain the symptoms unless who youve sent it to are ECUTesting


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Ouch. Try and find a second opinion for your unit. I would bite the bullet and fit a new one. The alternative is to send the faulty car to auction or wbac and take a low price for it. Either option is going to cost you 2.5k


----------



## Slidejules (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Owl,

Don't really want to give up on the car at this point, just spent a load of money sorting all the other little things that needed doing (rear shocks, all round discs/pads, full service, replace thermostat, add cruise control etc.).

State of play with the mechatronic is now:
- mechatronic unit was sent to ecu testing who were unable to find fault with it
- TT Shop have replaced gearbox fluid etc. (and noticed that the oil level marker was incorrect, someone previously has changed the fluid and done it incorrectly, it seems)
- generally speaking the changes definitely feel more smooth than they did before; 99.9% of the time the gearbox behaves exactly as it should.
- *but*, it's still allergic to driving at 5mph in 2nd gear when in "D". Kangerooing, and now even worse than it was before (it actually does it from cold now). But still, put the car in manual mode, drive at the same speed in 2nd gear, and it's absolutely fine. I don't know how these things work internally but I'm a software engineer by trade, and these symptoms are reasonably inexplicable to me, unless it's an adaptation issue within the gearbox?

In any case, the next stop is http://www.gearboxnottingham.co.uk/dsg- ... -units.php where I will take the car next week... they seem reasonably confident that it's a problem with the mechatronic solenoids, which they can fix. We'll see...

Will update the thread after they've looked at it...

J.


----------



## Slidejules (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi all,

Just to confirm, I picked the TTS up today from the guys at the garage I linked to in my last post (Slaters Garage) and it's fixed. Total result. They replaced all the solenoids on the mechatronic and also did some preventative maintenance on the valve body itself - very nice guys, very knowledgeable, I recommend them. They had an assortment of knackered DSG boxes on the bench that they talked me through, including another Mechatronic open for repair. A great relief to be actually shown first hand what's going wrong, rather than the "computer says no" approach we'd got up until now.

Nice drive home, perfectly smooth gearchanges, even in traffic on the M1. Perfect.

So for completeness' sake - if anyone has similar bunnyhopping issues, give them a call, they know what they're doing.

Overall bill for recon work = £840+VAT. I'm happy... now to try and get a contribution from the garage that sold the car!

J.


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

Glad to hear you got it sorted in the end and for the update! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for updating. Good to know that there are independents who can repair these things for sensible money.

I may even consider stronic on my next car now I know this...


----------

